# Software which to use?



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey guys!

I know Digitizing is very time consuming and is def. an art. However I went out and grabbed a 12 needle single head machine, and was looking to purchase some software to do people's names and text. Not really looking to start doing my own digitizing I rather leave that to the professionals but want to be able to do names on jackets and things like that. 

Any advice is appreciated!

Adam


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Any used version would be economical. I use embird which is very inexpensive for digitizing and lettering. It may not have all the bells and whistles but I really can't tell a difference as far as digitizing quality. They sell it in modules. I would get the main one and the font engine. That lets you use any ttf font. I think the editor comes with the main version. It's been a while since I purchased mine. (like 8 years)


----------



## GEE164 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey doc I was wondering which software I can use to design my artwork that's not that expensive an not to hard to use I downloaded gimp an I'm not to pleased with it still learning on it but rather a much easier software also using Ai....are they all like that.? I used a couple of desiners an they are complete waists of time the back an forth on what to take out what add I said ahh I'll do it my self


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 15, 2013)

First, congratulations on passing on your digitizing to the trained professionals. Very wise.

I have been a Wilcom user for many years. I really like it for the high quality text it produces and the range of fonts. It's not cheap but if you are serious about the business it's like a carpenter. They are only as good as their tools. Wilcom support is great too if you ever need help.

If you are primarily looking for dropping names onto things look carefully at the font selection each software option has. Does it have a good range of small fonts? Are the script fonts attractive? If you went through the fonts one by one, how many would you see yourself using?

Once you get more familar with the software does it have good editing features?

Just some guidelines to help the process of elimination.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> Not really looking to start doing my own digitizing


You're selling yourself short. It's not as tough as you think. Get Embird, start by out sourcing and watch what works and what doesn't. Knowing what you want the machine to do is 90% of the problem, telling the software what you want is pretty straight forward. p m me with any questions, I've been at it for a couple of decades.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

For simple name, yes embird + it is cheap.


----------



## jray (Jul 22, 2010)

I would definitely go with a major software like pulse or wilcom to start off with and then add features as you need them. I use both softwares. Yes they are expensive but you get what you pay for.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I second Panama Red"s advice to check all the fonts and get an idea of which you think you'll use. One program may have many more fonts than another but the one with fewer fonts may have the fonts you want. 

Wilcom has always had the reputation of having the best lettering. 

I think you're making the right choice in starting with lettering only. If I could select the "redo" button for that decision I would make that choice. Whatever program you choose may sure it has a good online support group.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

With embird you can use any .ttf font that is installed (or temporary installed via nexus font) on your computer. It's cheap enough to use and get the hang of digitizing. Sure as you get better and the need I would go with a 'pro' setup. Well, I Didn't, but you may want to. Embird does everything I need it to and the lettering does a good job. Is it as good as 50yr old made for embroidery fonts? Probably not, but it's more than good enough for even cheer moms and everyone knows how they can be at times. I wish I could see an honest lettering comparison because I'd be curious in seeing the difference. I'm trying to actually phase out embroidery though.


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 15, 2013)

Usually when software programs (even Wilcom) convert True Type fonts they have stitch direction issues. If you have to use them make sure your software is able to edit the problem areas otherwise they will be un-usable. 

Embroidery software is a fairly expensive component of your business. Chose wisely the first time so you don't end up buying it twice.


----------



## haire1944 (Oct 23, 2008)

I got Floriani Total Control lot to learn but very very good. Lots of stores have classes


----------



## mh22gw (Mar 3, 2013)

Have anyone of you tested Richpeace Embroidery Design 200 Pro?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## snowman6962 (Feb 8, 2013)

I would seriously consider software other than Wilcom. We have upgraded from e2 to e3 and at this point have 3 different computers that will not allow you to connect with Corel from within Wilcom. This is vital as you are not able to convert graphics to embroidery. Their tech department is trying to help us a we speak but it has been over 2 months and at this point they are suggesting we format our hard drive and re install all software. The two computers are windows 7 and one is windows 8. Corel tried to help but we keep getting the dreaded corel.cpg file is not installed. I would think twice before you buy Wilcom......


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Not trying to bash Wilcom, but how much IS it? Just trying to see the prices is like a shell game. I always assume I can't afford it when they're too ashamed to post the price outright. 

Click HERE to see Embird's pricing. It's cheap AND they offer a month trial. If I remember right (it's been 4 years ago), it's a pretty useless trial where you can't save your work or something odd like that. There are some .ttf fonts that the font engine messes up when using the editor. But when you go into the digitizing tools (studio) it usually works quite well. It's not completely idiot proof when doing letters. Especially large letters where you are maxing out your column stitching capability. I did a few basic videos for a friend that I may still have laying around on youtube. 

So I know I sound like a salesman, but actually I'm just someone who has saved TONS of money using Embird instead of more commercial programs. Does it mean that it's as good as the $5000 program? I have no idea. But it's been just fine for me. Especially starting off. Once you get to the point of being highly critical on your stitching, then you can take all the money you made off personalizing things with Embird and put it on something that would hopefully do a better job. I have the base version, the font engine, the iconizer, and Studio. 

I'm not saying the Wilcom guys are wrong. I really have NO idea what advantage Wilcom has. I know that I've never had anyone be dissatisfied with the quality of what I've digitized or stitched. No matter the program, more importantly is the person digitizing it. The more you digitize and stitch... the more you learn the little things and how to streamline it to work the best on your machine. Whichever program you buy, you will sit down and have a Oh S*** moment where it scares you to death. Just work through it and don't give up. It'll click. Good luck.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

This is off topic but one reason why pricing isn't posted for big ticket items like machines and software is because its purchased from a salesman who can vary the pricing. Depending on who your salesman is and your location pricing will differ. No one likes to hear that someone in another part of the country paid less for the same software or machine but that's true for many items such as housing, gas etc.


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 15, 2013)

drdoct said:


> Not trying to bash Wilcom, but how much IS it? Just trying to see the prices is like a shell game. I always assume I can't afford it when they're too ashamed to post the price outright.
> 
> Click HERE to see Embird's pricing. It's cheap AND they offer a month trial. If I remember right (it's been 4 years ago), it's a pretty useless trial where you can't save your work or something odd like that. There are some .ttf fonts that the font engine messes up when using the editor. But when you go into the digitizing tools (studio) it usually works quite well. It's not completely idiot proof when doing letters. Especially large letters where you are maxing out your column stitching capability. I did a few basic videos for a friend that I may still have laying around on youtube.
> 
> ...


I don't remember exactly what I paid for my Wilcom software as it was over 10 years ago. It was many thousands. The upgrades are often $1500 or more. I like the software a lot but is it really worth the extra $$? 
I guess it's like a Cadillac and a Kia. Both get you from point A to B, but how much more are you willing to pay for the extra features to do that. 
From what I can see from Embird it represents extremely good value and should really be considered. 

Now where is the Original Poster? There has been much good advice thrown around and no response from them yet.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just want to throw Stitch Era Liberty into the mix here. It's not hard to use, has some great Fill options and usually sells for under $900. PLUS, you can add the Hotfix module to it and do rhinestones and spangles as well.


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

Wilcom is great software but a little spendy. I am a big fan of Design Shop from Melco.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've wondered what percentage of people using pricey software upgrade regularly. A reasonably priced program can be upgraded frequently so the user stays updated whereas many people using the more costly programs become outdated and unsupported and only upgrade when they can no longer run the old software on their new computer.That's something to consider when choosing software.


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 15, 2013)

SunEmbroidery said:


> I've wondered what percentage of people using pricey software upgrade regularly. A reasonably priced program can be upgraded frequently so the user stays updated whereas many people using the more costly programs become outdated and unsupported and only upgrade when they can no longer run the old software on their new computer.That's something to consider when choosing software.


I have Wilcom 2.0 but the added features of 3.0 aren't worth the upgrade in my mind. I've been usually upgrading as the new version has come out but this time I don't see the value in doing that.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been using Pulse for 12 years. I bought one of the first Neo's which were originally packaged with digitizing software know as " Pulse Advantage". Pulse stopped supporting that software in I believe less than two years so I begrudgingly upgraded then and haven't upgraded since. I'm currently running Windows 7. When that no longer works I'll probably need to upgrade. So, be careful when purchasing new software products so you aren't forced to make an unexpected purchase when support is no longer available for your original purchase.


----------



## Limara (Aug 25, 2008)

Embird with font engine plug in it is all you will need to do lettering, I have been embroidering for years and still run the old pc just for embird. I am not over keen on the digitizing plug in but definatley the easiest way to digitize text and I doubt you would find a cheaper solution!


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> No one likes to hear that someone in another part of the country paid less for the same software or machine but that's true for many items such as housing, gas etc.


I never looked at it from this point of view,check out the big brain on Jennifer


----------



## Megadigitizing (Oct 1, 2014)

I would highly recommend Wilcom software for digitizing and good luck.


----------

